# Partage compte ICloud (stockage)



## Mat05051 (20 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout d’abord, si toutefois le sujet a été traité sur ce forum, veuillez m’en excuser, je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma demande étant je pense un peu particulière.
Je m’explique. Mon amie et moi utilisons ICloud pour nos sauvegardes automatiques de nos Iphones, très pratique, plus besoin de penser à faire régulièrement des sauvegardes. Nous avons donc pris chacun un compte 50Go à 1€, soit 24€ par an pour le couple pour la sérénité... depuis peu, notre sauvegarde dépasse légèrement les 50Go alloués.
Si l’on passe sur le forfait supérieur 200Go 3€, on passerait de 24€ à 72€ pour nous 2 à l’annee ...
Je souhaiterais donc savoir s’il était possible de partager un compte ICloud (200Go pour 2 serait idéal), MAIS :
En ne partageant uniquement le stockage, de manière indépendante, ne pas partager les photos, contacts, calendriers, applis, achats, bref garder 2 appareils totalement indépendants mais ne partager que l’espace de stockage.
Merci par avance de vos retours et très bonne journée.


----------



## Jonathan16 (28 Août 2018)

Mat05051 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout d’abord, si toutefois le sujet a été traité sur ce forum, veuillez m’en excuser, je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma demande étant je pense un peu particulière.
> Je m’explique. Mon amie et moi utilisons ICloud pour nos sauvegardes automatiques de nos Iphones, très pratique, plus besoin de penser à faire régulièrement des sauvegardes. Nous avons donc pris chacun un compte 50Go à 1€, soit 24€ par an pour le couple pour la sérénité... depuis peu, notre sauvegarde dépasse légèrement les 50Go alloués.
> Si l’on passe sur le forfait supérieur 200Go 3€, on passerait de 24€ à 72€ pour nous 2 à l’annee ...
> ...



Bonjour,

Il n'y a rien de plus simple : tu créées une famille et active le partage familiale... Nous l'avons fait avec mon compagnon et notre fille de 8 ans...

Et je peux te garantir qui ni l'un ni l'autre n'a accès aux données de l'autre, la sauvegarde est bien indépendante juste que tu partages le forfait, nous partageons donc 200 Go à 3 pour 2.99 € seulement par mois...

Avec le partage familiale, tu ne partages pas de compte iCloud, chacun dispose bien de son propre compte...

Les autres avantages du partage familiale, c'est le forfait pour Apple Music (au lieu de payer chacun un abonnement, tu n'en paies qu'un seul pour 14,99 € au lieu de 19.98 €) et chacun a sa propre configuration...

Autre avantage, pour certaines applications un seul paiement suffit pour que tous profitent de l'application (bon ça ne fonctionne pas avec toutes malheureusement)...

Pour le passage de vos forfait actuels vers un forfait en partage familiale, il n'y a aucune perte de données (pour l'avoir testé)...


----------

